# line breaks in picture descriptions



## AlphaC

Is there a way to add a line break in picture descriptions that I am unaware of?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Is there a way to add a line break in picture descriptions that I am unaware of?


In what method are uploading the images ? Is this within an Album ? Mind taking a screenshot to help illustrate this ?

Thanks !


----------



## AlphaC

Album


Posted in a thread with attribution to martinsliquidlab


Even 2 lines would be enough









I just want a way to attribute people (proper sourcing).


----------

